# Pole barn home



## Jon Burleson (Mar 15, 2020)

First post! We are looking to sell our home and build a pole barn home...the first contractor said it would be around $100/per square foot...I'm not totally researched on this but the price seems high. Any thought?


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Googled this..;


The *cost* to build a *pole barn house* runs $15,000 to $35,000 on average with most spending $10 to $30 *per square foot*. Exact *prices* depend on the size.
...
*Pole Barn Prices*.
*National Average Cost* *$22,000*
Maximum *Cost* $120,000
Average Range $15,000 to $35,000
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...hUKEwj7upSx353oAhVBYs0KHQ2SCBgQ4dUDCAc&uact=5


----------



## Jon Burleson (Mar 15, 2020)

I found a builder that will do it full construction and dried in for $25/per square foot...I have to find a way to do the rest around $50/ per square foot.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Jon Burleson said:


> I found a builder that will do it full construction and dried in for $25/per square foot...I have to find a way to do the rest around $50/ per square foot.


That sounds about right depending on if you are asking for 2 stories. If you’re going to do concrete flooring make double sure you they do the plumbing right... probably I would instead consider on the first floor asking for 2x12 beams nailed to each side of the post I could lay joists on -crawl space. Would make future work a lot easier but would cut down on ceiling height I guess. What sort of siding are you thinking? Board and batten would not be a good idea.

Oh and I’d ask if they are putting a membrane down if you are going with a metal roof. If the builder approaches it as just a pole barn that you are finishing that might not occur to him


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

My cabin is a pole barn home. It’s 35x55 so 1925 sf. 525 sf is garage and the balance 1400 sf is a two bedroom finished living space with very nice kitchen and bathroom, a big open living room dining area and a mechanical room. 
Finishes are pretty simple. Nicely finished concrete floors with rugs, pine t&g car siding on the walls, osb ceiling, etc. Nice interior doors and trim, nice kitchen cabinets, led lighting, etc. 
We have a very simple HVAC system and a wood stove for supplemental heat. The place is heavily insulated and quite efficient. Exterior is all metal with a few doors and windows and a big 8’x35’ covered porch on one end. 
I hired all of the work out to a good local builder who took care of everything including a septic system, tie in to municipal water, gravel driveway, etc. The whole project totaled real close to $100,000 plus appliances, furnishings, etc. 

It’s a great cabin. Very low maintenance and very cheap utility expenses. If you don’t care about resale (don’t think it will market as well as a conventional house) I’d highly recommend a pole barn house. Note - if this was my home I’d have spent a bit more on the finishes, etc which would drive up the price some.


----------



## Deep Creek Mike (Mar 16, 2020)

Jon Burleson said:


> First post! We are looking to sell our home and build a pole barn home...the first contractor said it would be around $100/per square foot...I'm not totally researched on this but the price seems high. Any thought?


I am doing this now. I have found traditional stick frame to be cheaper. Follow our build for more tips. Laid Back Living on YouTube!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Stick frame is cheaper, but there are better options if you want your utility bills to be lower in the future.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've built several pole buildings at my home farm for equipment sheds, etc.
Cost typically runs around $20 per SF for the un-insulated shell, which includes the exterior doors, and no floor slab.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> I've built several pole buildings at my home farm for equipment sheds, etc.
> Cost typically runs around $20 per SF for the un-insulated shell, which includes the exterior doors, and no floor slab.


Is that just material, or material and labor?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We priced out a pole barn house with shop and garage. Just for the basic building (roughly 4,000 under roof...house part only 1200), was anywhere from $88,000 - $125,000. That included only the building, windows, and exterior doors. Nothing else done. 8 years ago, I had two buildings done (40 x 50x 20 for $32,000 and a 36 x 36 with two 12 ft side sheds for $36,000)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As you probably know, the bid price depends on finishing details.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Is that just material, or material and labor?


Labor, material, equipment, taxes, etc. built on my leveled area.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Labor, material, equipment, taxes, etc. built on my leveled area.


Thank you

When you are shopping a metal building is there any difference in the quality of the steel, or the exterior coating? Is there a gauge of steel considered a minimum?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Last building that I had someone do other than myself was a 35' x 45' x 16', two overheads, service, door and concrete for about 27k.
First company bid it at 45k.
If you aren't familiar with the process, call and get as many bids as you can and do your homework on the companies.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Thank you
> When you are shopping a metal building is there any difference in the quality of the steel, or the exterior coating? Is there a gauge of steel considered a minimum?


Absolutely - Pole buildings are typically 29ga with 3/4" ribs at 9" centers. "All steel" pre-engineered steel buildings typically use 26ga material with 1-1/4" ribs on 12" centers. The cheaper paint finish is typically silicone polyester which will fade over time. The best paint is Kynar which will not fade. For unfinished panels such as the roof and aluminum zinc coated material is best, some refer to it as Galvalume.



GTX63 said:


> If you aren't familiar with the process, call and get as many bids as you can and do your homework on the companies.


This IS NOT something I would recommend as you are just wasting your time and theirs. Get referrals from friends, neighbors, etc. and just go with a contractor that has a good reputation and you've heard good things about. They aren't dumb, the good ones are busy and will just walk away and blow you off once they find out you are shopping for low dollar. Who in the heck wants to make their living being the cheapest guy around?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Getting bids, at least for me, isn't about getting the cheapest price to put up a building. The example I gave earlier showing the price difference between the two wasn't the only difference.
Company A's bid was done by one of their low level employees who arrived in a beater truck and looked like he left the bar for work, and acted it.
Company B was a very nice pair of older brothers, in business for a long time. They subbed everything out now as they were phasing out towards retirement and so they were at least 30% higher.
Company C's bid. The owner, a farmer, arrived personally, sat down at the table and gave me an hour of his day, explained everything in detail, including materials, process, timelines, etc. His schedule revolved around the growing season.
Company D was a small company trying to gain market share against the large local franchise. They earned my business thru their honesty, detailed estimate, quality materials and yes, price.

I do recommend bids if you live in an area where there is competition.
I also recommend it if you are interested in more than price, as you can discover much before the fact that you would be glad you knew sooner rather than later.
Word of mouth is good, but it shouldn't always be the final word.
As a former contractor, I could tell who was using me for a bid only and who was serious. That was part of the business and there were more than just a few of those types that I got their checks anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We built our UP cabin with a pole barn kit 24'x24' with a 24'x12' loft, T1 11 sideing. OSB roof under felt and steel roofing. Kit came to a we bit over $3300.00. All the building was done by my self, Kare and a hunting partner helped do the roof. The roof didn't use Tresses but 2x8s 16" on centers for the snow load.

the price we got from the Near by Lumber yards was double what we paid to Big L lumber in Sherdian Mi even the delivery fee was included in the price.
https://big-l-lumber.com/departments/637/pole-barns


Since the cabin was to be my work shop after I retired and we got out house built I did treated 2"x4" on edge and screwed down OSB for a floor.


 Al


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

Guys I know this is older post but its new to me with lots of good points that has me thinking about what I never thought of. And that's the quality of paint on metal,which fishindude brought up. Ok,I know better metal will cost more so lets talk Roof. I was wanting white cause it will reflect heat better,but would galvalume be better choice and since not colored be little cheaper? The siding which Kylar is the better choice(fishindude,thanks),but as I shop around metal building suppliers none of them say anything about paint other than color. So this will be another question for me to ask metal supplier so good information. Any thoughts guys on different metal for roof and sides? With the lower say 3' which will get wet for rain hitting ground I wonder how to battle that? Is there a good metal that will last longer? Thanks guys


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The only modern, I mean purchased in the last ten years, metal that I have had any issues with rust or corrosion are the bare metal panels I get at the big box stores for chicken coops, pig sheds, etc.
They don't break down, they just get rusty.
I believe most of the metal for pole barns these days is powder coated. My shop has been up for about 10 years; the grey panels on it are about like there were when new. The stuff low to the ground looks no different from the roofing. Little to no fading.


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> The only modern, I mean purchased in the last ten years, metal that I have had any issues with rust or corrosion are the bare metal panels I get at the big box stores for chicken coops, pig sheds, etc.
> They don't break down, they just get rusty.
> I believe most of the metal for pole barns these days is powder coated. My shop has been up for about 10 years; the grey panels on it are about like there were when new. The stuff low to the ground looks no different from the roofing. Little to no fading.


That is good to hear, I was afraid that the bottom pieces would age faster and need replacing.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Just put gutters on it and don't allow water to pool around the edge and even the cheapest colored metal panels shouldnoutlast all of us.

I have about 40 galvanized heavy gauge panels that have been in the bushes stacked on the ground for probably 30 years.

Only the bottom one completely rusted, but even it doesn't have holes in it. The others are a nice patina with a few streaks of rust. They look great when used on buildings.

Use a mid gauge and you will be fine.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Modern metal building panels are aluminum zinc coated steel to start with, which will hold its own in the elements very well without rusting left unpainted. The paint finishes on these panels is very high quality Silicone Polyester or Kynar type products that don't hardy even fade as they age anymore, unlike metal panels 20+ years ago. 

Rusting usually only typically occurs at the cut edges. You should never cut the panels with a power saw and abrasive blade, or a skil saw blade turned around backwards (like many do) as the hot metal sparks and shavings can burn into the finish and create spots for rust to get started. Cutting should be done with tin snips, a nibbler, power or hand shear. Anytime you cut or drill a panel, you should immediately wipe any shavings off of it.


----------



## kroll (May 18, 2020)

That is fantastic information,you know yrs ago during my electrical days doing strip centers which was metal bldgs they have fade and having a white chalk all over metal. Glad to hear metal has better quality paint now. Thanks for info on how to cut or trim,neat


----------

